# Whole Home Headache



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the MRV with VOD installed about a week and twice lost service due to some message about the guide not getting info for an hour. Today it happened again and I tried resetting via red button, no good. so I then tried resetting by pulling out power to DVR and no good. I called DTV and was told I need service guy to come to my house--earliest date is June 8th! So, I am supposed to be without TV service for a week!!!

I also tried unplugging the DECA module and that didn't work--all three lights are on--network light is blinking. The router has all DTV receivers listed as clients and the light for DECA input is lit on router. 

Any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It would help to know more about your system.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Please list your hardware (receiver models and such).

Give us a "ballpark" on how long your cable runs are, splitters used and anything else you can think of.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 2 HR24 and 1 H24. According to DTV, the Internet kit has nothing to do with the problem. The 920 message has to do with Dish Alignment and Cabling to receivers. The Cables to receivers are from my Cable company--DTV installer said they were fine to use.

The router shows all DTV receivers listed as clients. The DECA module has all the lights on with network light blinking. 

The cable from dish goes to a ground block to 4-way splitter and cables from there go straight to receivers as far as I can tell. There is a power inserter in back of one HR24.

A week to get TV service? Now that is pretty sick!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, and I checked signal strength last night and all was fine. I don't know how long the lengths are, but 2 HR24s downstairs and 1 H24 upstairs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I have 2 HR24 and 1 H24. According to DTV, the Internet kit has nothing to do with the problem. The 920 message has to do with Dish Alignment and Cabling to receivers. The Cables to receivers are from my Cable company--DTV installer said they were fine to use.
> 
> The router shows all DTV receivers listed as clients. The DECA module has all the lights on with network light blinking.
> 
> ...


DECA/internet kit doesn't have anything to do with this.
Are all receivers having this problem?
Go into the setup menu & look under SAT to view signal levels.
What are they?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Would this kind of issue happen if a 5LNB were swapped out for a SWM LNB and the receivers not told of the change? That would change what sat the guide data would come from wouldn't it?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> DECA/internet kit doesn't have anything to do with this.
> Are all receivers having this problem?
> Go into the setup menu & look under SAT to view signal levels.
> What are they?


Only the HR24 in my den doesn't have any signal. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Only the HR24 in my den doesn't have any signal. What am I supposed to do?


Can you swap the HR24s to see if it's the receiver or the location?

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

would power off all units, then power off/on the power inserter and then the units work here?
kind of sounds like cable issue to that one unit.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried pulling out the power adapter from HR24 in my den again to reset and this time it worked. I now have all three sets working. The problem is this issue has happened twice in about a week since the install and why? Obviously, something is wrong somewhere. It appears the other two sets came on with signal strength--I didn't check them before--but last time they were out and I assume this time as well. I am keeping that June 8th appointment for service--there must be something wrong somewhere or an issue with MRV/MRV with VOD.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Only the HR24 in my den doesn't have any signal. What am I supposed to do?


With this HR24, on the front panel, press guide & > at the same time. With the touch pad buttons, this can take many tries before the menu shows, but what you want to see is a screen with:
Tuner 1
Tuner 2
Network tuner
This will show what the levels are for each and the network tuner is what the guide uses.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> would power off all units, then power off/on the power inserter and then the units work here?
> kind of sounds like cable issue to that one unit.


When you say "power inserter", do you mean the power inserter in back of one HR24?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Only the HR24 in my den doesn't have any signal. What am I supposed to do?


Are all of your receivers complaining about Guide Data or just the one in the Den?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> When you say "power inserter", do you mean the power inserter in back of one HR24?


Both the Internet Kit (DECA) and the Dish should have a power supply. This is inserted along the coax line at some point and could be before or after the splitter (either a 4-way or 8-way)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I am keeping that June 8th appointment for service--there must be something wrong somewhere or an issue with MRV/MRV with VOD.


I would too.
While these may seem all related, they aren't really.
MRV/connected home networking is separate from the SAT system, and only uses the coax.
SAT levels are the SWiM, which is the PI you just reset.
When you have problems with SAT signals, one of the things to do is:
Power down all receivers along with the SWiM [the PI], then power the SWiM up and after a few mins, power each receiver up, one at a time, and wait before it is done before moving to the next.
All the receivers communicate with the SWiM and this comm may get "lost" sometimes, but not often.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> When you say "power inserter", do you mean the power inserter in back of one HR24?





Doug Brott said:


> Both the Internet Kit (DECA) and the Dish should have a power supply. This is inserted along the coax line at some point and could be before or after the splitter (either a 4-way or 8-way)


yeah, whichever one powers the dish lnb. sounds like thats the one you did.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> yeah, whichever one powers the dish lnb. sounds like thats the one you did.


No, actually I never did it with the power inserter behind DVR--I was doing it with power adapter/inserter for DECA to router.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Are all of your receivers complaining about Guide Data or just the one in the Den?


I didn't check all the receivers when my den was out, but last time this happened they were all out--no signal, no guide, just the same message.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I would too.
> While these may seem all related, they aren't really.
> MRV/connected home networking is separate from the SAT system, and only uses the coax.
> SAT levels are the SWiM, which is the PI you just reset.
> ...


Well, I don't know how often this is "supposed" to happen, but twice in a week seems much the headache.

Oh, I didn't reset the PI at DVR, just the one to DECA module going to router.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> No, actually I never did it with the power inserter behind DVR--I was doing it with power adapter/inserter for DECA to router.


Kindly do what Veryoldschool noted above:



> Power down all receivers along with the SWiM [the PI], then power the SWiM up and after a few mins, power each receiver up, one at a time, and wait before it is done before moving to the next.
> All the receivers communicate with the SWiM and this comm may get "lost" sometimes, but not often.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Well, I don't know how often this is "supposed" to happen, but twice in a week seems much the headache.
> 
> Oh, I didn't reset the PI at DVR, just the one to DECA module going to router.


I think you'll find once you've "cleared" the glitches, you won't have them come back.
I've had SWiM for a couple of years and not had these. I may lose power to my home, but SWiM has been solid.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

think its only happened to me once when I first moved to swm.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I think you'll find once you've "cleared" the glitches, you won't have them come back.
> I've had SWiM for a couple of years and not had these. I may lose power to my home, but SWiM has been solid.


What "glitches"? I didn't touch the power inserter behind HR24 and all is good now. The issue is this has happened twice in the last week. Now all 3 TVs are working and I did not touch the power inserter at HR24. So? What "glitches"?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> What "glitches"? I didn't touch the power inserter behind HR24 and all is good now. The issue is this has happened twice in the last week. Now all 3 TVs are working and I did not touch the power inserter at HR24. So? What "glitches"?


Keep the service call and have them look at all the cabling & connectors.
With SWiM, each receiver sends out commands over a 2.3 MHz signal to the SWiM. If this "comm link" is lost, the receiver doesn't get the signals it needs.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Keep the service call and have them look at all the cabling & connectors.
> With SWiM, each receiver sends out commands over a 2.3 MHz signal to the SWiM. If this "comm link" is lost, the receiver doesn't get the signals it needs.


When I asked DTV about how the guide info is received by the receivers, she said via satellite cable and has nothing to do with internet. I know the receivers communicate with each other, but since they are all wired separately from Dish, shouldn't they each get their guide info via its own source?

Can you explain in detail what you are saying that might be an issue?

I am certainly going to keep that appointment. Fortunately, I have TV service at this time, but the thought of waiting a week to get someone here for service, turns my face red and my stomach to knots. If I couldn't get the TVs to work, I would have been stuck for a week! Not only that, but if not in the 90 day warranty period, I would have to pay for someone to come.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> When I asked DTV about how the guide info is received by the receivers, she said via satellite cable and has nothing to do with internet. I know the receivers communicate with each other, but since they are all wired separately from Dish, shouldn't they each get their guide info via its own source?
> 
> Can you explain in detail what you are saying that might be an issue?
> 
> I am certainly going to keep that appointment. Fortunately, I have TV service at this time, but the thought of waiting a week to get someone here for service, turns my face red and my stomach to knots. If I couldn't get the TVs to work, I would have been stuck for a week! Not only that, but if not in the 90 day warranty period, I would have to pay for someone to come.


Make sure that one receiver that is having the problem has the correct type of LNB associated with it. It wouldn't hurt to redo the sat set up.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

azarby said:


> Make sure that one receiver that is having the problem has the correct type of LNB associated with it. It wouldn't hurt to redo the sat set up.


I really can't say it's one receiver because last time when I checked it was all three. If I run Sat setup again, how do I know which LNB should be associated with that DVR?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> When I asked DTV about how the guide info is received by the receivers, she said via satellite cable and has nothing to do with internet. I know the receivers communicate with each other, but since they are all wired separately from Dish, shouldn't they each get their guide info via its own source?
> 
> Can you explain in detail what you are saying that might be an issue?
> 
> I am certainly going to keep that appointment. Fortunately, I have TV service at this time, but the thought of waiting a week to get someone here for service, turns my face red and my stomach to knots. If I couldn't get the TVs to work, I would have been stuck for a week! Not only that, but if not in the 90 day warranty period, I would have to pay for someone to come.


The receivers communicate with each other over DECA, for MRV, but not for SAT info.
The guide data does come over the SAT.
The SWiM has eight channels for the receivers to get the requested station they want.
All receivers & the SWiM communicate over the same 2.3 MHz signal, though each receiver doesn't talk to each other, just to and from the SWiM.
The Guide data comes over a ninth channel for all the receivers.
Within the DVR, there are two tuners for the SAT programing & a third for the guide data/channel.
As you might see here, there is a lot going on.
If there is any cabling/connectors that are marginal, things can get strange.
Also this is a new install with new hardware, right?
"Some of this" may simply be shaking out/down the hardware and once it's up and running, "glitches" don't return. At the same time, this is the first time these receivers have been put into full service, so if there is anything wrong with them, it will show up.
I'd keep an eye on this one receiver and see how it keeps working [or not]. By the time the tech comes, you may have a better idea of whether this is repeating on only this receiver or isn't.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I really can't say it's one receiver because last time when I checked it was all three. If I run Sat setup again, how do I know which LNB should be associated with that DVR?


The sat setup wil give you choices for LNBs. I would do this for all of your DVRs.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I looked at System Info and STB Services Port has a yellow warning N/A (202).

Is that all right?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

azarby said:


> The sat setup wil give you choices for LNBs. I would do this for all of your DVRs.


How do I know which LNB to select? My dish info says Slimlime-5S (SWM)


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> How do I know which LNB to select? My dish info says Slimlime-5S (SWM)


The menu will provide choices just select Slimline 5S SWM


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

azarby said:


> The menu will provide choices just select Slimline 5S SWM


Do I also choose that for my H24 non-DVR?

And is that warning for STB Services Port has a yellow warning N/A (202) all right?


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

Cavicchi said:


> Do I also choose that for my H24 non-DVR?
> 
> And is that warning for STB Services Port has a yellow warning N/A (202) all right?


Don't know about the yellow warning, but you choose that dish for all your DVRs/Receivers, as that is the type of dish/LNB you have installed.


----------

